# last 3 skinks to identify ;-)



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,
this are the last 3 fotos I have to identify... can you please help me?

Dorrigo NP



near Rockhampton



Royal NP



Thanks,
Alexandra


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 26, 2013)

last one loos like an eastern water skink


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 26, 2013)

tea definatly an eastern water skink


----------



## Bushman (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Alexandra, they are all members of the Eulamprus genus.
Dorrigo NP - Murray's Skink_ (E. murrayi)_
Rockhampton & Royal NP - Eastern Water Skink_ (E. quoyii)_


----------

